

Vimeo supporting ignoring user request to make site usable for lectures - grogenaut
http://vimeo.com/forums/topic:43742
Despite being used heavily for online lectures and classes, Vimeo&#x27;s support staff has been claiming for 2 years that it is pointless to allow variable playback rates for their videos.
======
codezero
They may be catering to professors who prefer that their videos are not able
to be played at a higher speed.

If the professor cared, they would just use YouTube, so if anything they are
listening to their users, that is, their content creators, and not to their
content consumers. That, or they don't even have a dog in the race and just
don't want to add more features that aren't essential for the majority.

